# 4/4/2 brick, 5.5 acres, pond, at Lake Fork (Emory,TX) For Sale



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

4 bedroom(2 masters), 3.5 bathrooms, 2 car carport with attached garage
5.5 acres
2900 square foot
pasture, pond, Large oaks and large pines
Brick exterior
Metal Roof
Concrete slab foundation
Wood burning fireplace
18x36 inground gunite Diving pool
12x24 storage building with attached 
14x24 covered boat parking
Barn with stall
Large loafing shed with attached corral
Fenced and crossfenced, all pastures access pond
Large pond with dock and large bass (have caught up to 8-lbs)
Some of the most fertile pasture around, grows hardy and thick, bahia grass now. 
Small garden
Wooden playset fort/swingset for the kids
Cattleguard at road on driveway.
The master bedroom is extremely large, the master bathroom is also extremely large with seperate shower and large jetted jacuuzi tub, and a room sized walk in closet.
The kitchen is an open set up with two large islands and a third rolling island and all granite countertops. 
House sets way off the road and end of long driveway, driveway has metal gate at road with cattle guard.
Less than a mile to the Rainswood public boat ramp on Lake Fork and next to the Lake Fork Golf Course. 
Price right now without realtor is $189K and Im offering a $3K cash allowance to replace carpet or paint or whatever youd want to do with it.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

located at the brown dot on the road by the 2946label


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL place! If my husband's job was out there we'd JUMP!


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment! It is a very nice place. Have it priced low for the area to sell it quickly. We are looking at going in with my dad and purchasing a very large farm! 

Couple of notes.

I will also offer $1,000 cash to anyone who brings me a buyer. If you refer them, I will pay you $1,000 on the day we close on the property! Just have them mention that you refered them when they contact me. Thanks!

Also, dont forget the large first time homebuyer credit. Its an $8,000 cash credit you get for being either a first time homebuyer, or if you havent owned a home in a couple of years. Combined with the cash at closing Im offering, youll have $11,000 cash in hand after buying my place.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is an updated picture of the house. The one I posted was a little old. 










WE are scheduling showings for this weekend. Give us a call at 903-473-0210 if youd like to see it. Thanks.


----------

